# Need Ideas for Creating a "Crystal Ball"



## Maxiboots (Aug 31, 2010)

Dry ice might be difficult to maintain all night. You might try a glowstick in the middle, and then stuff some white netting or tulle around this. You can pick this up cheap anywhere they sell fabric.


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

I made a crystal ball for a party once with a large frosted christmas tree bulb. I took off the top and put it upside down into the hole of an empty cube type kleenex box. Then I got a small set of battery operated flashing lights and put it inside the globe. I had a hole in the bottom of the box so you could turn the lights on or off. At this time of year you could easily find the frosted christmas tree bulbs and they are cheap--they usually come in a four pack. 

If you want to use the bowl you have you can use diluted paint to color the interior of your bowl or you can mod podge or use white glue and water in the same manner to give the bowl a sort of frosted look--like the witch lanterns here http://mizerella.blogspot.com/search/label/Lighting There is also a frosted glass spray you can get at the craft store--but the mod podge or glue is probably less expensive.

You could use a flashing blinkey light inside it or one of those jack o lantern flashing lights. It works well to have your bowl on a platform of some kind--so any box that you could fit the rim of the bowl in would work--a kleenex box just happened to be the right size for mine. You could also cut out the shape of a "spirit" from a thin gauzy white material and rubber cement it to the inside of the bowl if you want a spirit effect. I have a bunch of those in different jars. Sorry that I don't have a picture. The spirit is kind of a long ghost shape with a spooky cut-out face--the face is kind of a creepy jack o lantern like expression. It just has to fit inside your bowl--but it can "swirl" around in the bowl--doesn't have to be straight. Hope my explanation is giving you a good mental picture--it is kind of hard to explain without seeing it .


----------



## Phe_03 (Oct 24, 2010)

I have a fortune teller in my haunt this year. I bought a $3 photo frame water globe to act as her "crystal" ball. I got it at the Family Dollar Store.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I used a light fixture ball globe for mine ($5.00 at Home Depot). Surrounded it with "great stuff" and added mice and spiders into the foam. The interior is filled with shiny basket filler and a color changing pumpkin light. I did put a small skull inside the ball then stuffed it with the basket filler. Hope this helps


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have several crystal balls in my Halloween decor. I got all of the balls at thrift stores or Goodwill. They are like above the glass globes that go on lights or ceiling fans. The light stick is good to use. You can use colored saran plastic wrap inside too to give it that eeirie look. Just be careful, these globes are not very thick. This year I am planning to use some battery operated lights inside. I hve them, but have not tried them out yet. A colored gazing ball might be better if you plan to walk around with it.


----------



## Morganna (Oct 10, 2011)

Alot of Great ideas for the crystal ball,can't think of anything different to add..Hope you can attach a photo when it's done would luv to see it.


----------



## Gryphon (Sep 28, 2011)

If its going to be east to get in and out of then you might try a small container of water with dry ice. if you're unsure you could always try it now see if it gives the desired look. a small strobe (the battery operated ones about 3 inches long) with a light gel or some sort of colored film on it. maybe crumple up some of that clearish cellophane type paper from craft stores inside of it.


----------



## Kitty (Sep 10, 2011)

Old lamp fixture glass ball from 2nd hand shop will work. 

TLC Family website tells you how to mak a crystal ball.
http://tlc.howstuffworks.com/family/halloween-decorations2.htm


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

A little late but....
We made a crystal ball for our skeletons in the yard using one of those floral globes. My wife just crumpled up some cellophane that came with some flowers I got her (Yup, I'm a keeper) and stuck that in with a couple of those little clip on led lights. Did the job OK for a MacGuyver prop.


----------

